# Datenübertragung DSL



## L.T. (10 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche im Moment eine Lösung um Daten via DSL zu übertragen.
Der Aufbau soll in etwa so aussehen:

- Modbus-TCP Slave mit E/A-Modulen und Verbindung zu DSL-Zugang 1
- Modubus-TCP Master (SPS) mit DSL-Zugang 2 
- auf Wunsch könnten wir einen DSL Anschluss mit fester IP bekommen

Nun hab ich schon gesucht, aber immer nur Info´s zum Thema DSL-Fernwartung über DSL gefunden. Also PC über VPN & DSL ins entfernte Netz eingeloggt und die SPS programmiert...
Mein Problem ist, dass ich ja an beiden Enden der DSL-Leitung KEINEN PC habe der mir die VPN-Verbindung herstellt.

Wie wird sowas realisiert? 

Gibt´s Router oder ähnliches die eine VPN-Verbindung automatisch selbst herstellen?

Was passiert bei der automatischen Trennung des DSL-Anschluss nach 24 h?

Vielen Dank für jeden Tip!

Gruß Lars


----------



## McMeta (10 November 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber schau dir das vielleicht mal an:

http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/fileserver/technical_notes/TN_032_2_eWON_ueber_VPN_verbinden_DSL.pdf


----------



## fw82 (11 November 2009)

Hallo L.T.,

es gibt solche Router mit integrierter VPN Funktion. In einer der letzten ct's war auch ein Test von Cunsomer Geräten dabei, habe die Ausgabe leider nicht mehr aber war so vor ca. 2-3 Ausgaben.

Ansonsten gibt es für den industriellen Bereich von z.B. Phoenix Contact z.B. die MGuard Serie. Schaus dir einfach mal an...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## L.T. (12 November 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe sind die MGuard Geräte eine Firewall um die Anlage zu schützen. Die Möglichkeit der automatisch aufgebauten VPN-Verbindung zweier Geräte ist nicht möglich :-(

Gruß  Lars


----------



## fw82 (12 November 2009)

Hallo L.T.,

es gibt die Geräte in verschiedenen Ausführungen unter anderem auch eine Kombination von Firewall und VPN. --> 2989611	FL MGUARD RS VPN

Das Gerät an sich wird mit einer seperaten Software konfiguriert und arbeiet anschliessend autark. Allerdings muss ich zugeben das ich mit den VPN Geräten noch nicht gearbeitet hab. Ruf am besten mal direkt bei Phoenix an...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## TCP/IP (12 November 2009)

L.T. schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Mein Problem ist, dass ich ja an beiden Enden der DSL-Leitung KEINEN PC habe der mir die VPN-Verbindung herstellt.
> ...



Guten Tag,

bei der Nutzung von DSL zur Fernwartung arbeitet man am besten mit einer serverbasierten Lösung wie *www.mymbnet.biz* von MB Connectline oder *Talk2M* von ewon.

Hier verbinden sich die Fernwartungsgeräte immer mit dem Server, auch nach der Zwangstrennung, nach Stromausfall usw. Vorteil1: Man hat an der Anlage immer eine ausgehende Verbindung. Vorteil2: Der Server ist die Vermittlung. dort wird festgelegt, wer sich mit wem verbinden darf bzw. in Deinem Fall muss.

Falls Du auf die SPS-Messe gehst, einfach bei MB Connecline und/oder Wachendorf (ewon) vorbeischauen.


----------



## McMeta (12 November 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> bei der Nutzung von DSL zur Fernwartung arbeitet man am besten mit einer serverbasierten Lösung wie *www.mymbnet.biz* von MB Connectline oder *Talk2M* von ewon.
> 
> ...



hatte oben ja schon ein link von wachendorff reingestellt. würde mich aus eigenem interesse über eine rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## L.T. (13 November 2009)

Hallo McMeta,

das von dir beschriebene Gerät hat wirklich die gewünschte Funktionalität und die Fa. scheint noch dazu recht kulant zu sein (oder von ihren Geräten überzeugt ), da man so ein Ding auch für ein paar Wochen zum Testen bekommen kann.

Wenn wir mehr wissen (da selbst ausprobiert) schreib ich nochmal n paar Zeilen dazu.
Der Vertrieb ist schließlich immer mit den Geräten sehr zufrieden.....


Gruß Lars


----------



## jackjones (13 November 2009)

DSL bietet keine hoche Verfügbarkeit (Im privaten Bereich).
Das mit der festen IP könntest Du über DynDNS lösen. Eine feste IP kostet meist mehr Geld...


----------



## o_prang (13 November 2009)

jackjones schrieb:


> DSL bietet keine hoche Verfügbarkeit (Im privaten Bereich).



Hi jackjones,
Was meinst Du damit?!?
Wieso bietet DSL keine hohe Verfügbarkeit?
Welchen Zugang zu einem Fernwartungsrouter würdest Du ansonsten bevorzugen?


----------



## jackjones (14 November 2009)

Hört sich nach Steinzeit an... aber wir nutzen ISDN... 
Die Frage ist aber auch immer, wie wichtig ist der Zugang, bzw. wie wichtig ist es, wenn er mal nicht funktioniert 

Ist die Anlage bei nem Kunden, oder eure eigene? Wenn bei nem Kunden, kann man sicher mal dort die IT fragen, ob man nen VPN Zugang bekommen könnte.


----------



## GLT (14 November 2009)

DSL u. VPN funktionieren hervorragend u. VPN-fähige Router gibt es vielzählig, z.B. von Draytek (relativ günstig).


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 November 2009)

Moin,

also wir unterhalten ein VPN-Netzwerk für Fernwirkstationen an deren Standorten wir kein eigenes Signalkabel zur verfügung haben. Das Netzwerk besteht aus einem Hirschmann Eagle mGuard als VPN-Server an einem DSL16000 und diversen Clients, die Entweder ebenfalls mit einem Eagle (wenn DSL zur verfügung steht) bzw. einem Dr.Neuhaus Tainy (GPRS/EDGE) ausgerüstet sind. Die VPN-Verbindungen bauen sich selbstständig auf.
Zwangstrennung ist kein Problem, nach wenigen Sekunden stehen die Verbindungen wieder. Eine Möglichkeit die Zwangstrennung zu umgehen gibt es leider nicht. Was hin und wieder mal ausfällt sind die GPRS-Gurken, die sind bei schlechtem Wetter etwas pingelig.

Ganz grosses Plus ist die Fernwartung, rennt wie die Sau


----------



## Doppellhelix (21 Januar 2010)

http://www.videc.info/de/produkte/odp-die-plattform-offene-gprs-fernwirksysteme


----------

